# Как играть на слух ?



## comondante (13 Авг 2012)

Здравствуйте, друзья! К сожалению, у меня нет классического музыкального образования. Давным давно покойный отец где-то умыкнул аккордеон и отдал меня в рабство прапорщику из полкового оркестра. Нужно сказать, что батя служил в должности начальника штаба, а прапорщик был уникальным, не побоюсь этого слова* ГЕНИАЛЬНЫМ* музыкантом. Играл на всем - от расчески до рояля. Мне казалось, что он может на ложках сыграть Баха. Мы много переезжали вместе с отцом. Но любовь к аккордеону осталась. В военном училище я был ротным тамадой. К сожалению во времена басмачества и проституции (1990 - 2000) я занимался всякими глупостями. Меха не раздвигал ни разу. Сейчас стабильная работа (комната в подвале административного здания) и много свободного времени. Достал с антресоли свою "Стеллу" проклеил, купил новые ремни. Я неплох для уровня деревенского лабалы. Однако понимаю, что играть большинство нот с этого сайта я неготов, хотя плотно над этим работаю. Когда хорошая погода мы с друзьями ходим гулять на главную площадь нашего города перед горкомом КПСС городской администрацией. Жизнь там после 23.00 только начинается. Садимся прямо под памятником Ленину, достаем напитки с закусью и. ... Фредди Меркьри, Элвис Пресли, Джон Леннон, Цой и Клинских переворачиваются в гробах. Не танцует и не поет только Ленин. Матерные частушки, рок-н-роллы. Нас даже ни разу в милицию не забирали. Все хорошо, все позитивно.. Могу играть без перерыва и повторов около 2х часов. Днем уже люди узнают на улице. Единственное чего не получается (и никогда не получалось) подбирать по слуху. *Посоветуйте, как этого добиться. Причем хочется, чтобы это было красиво. С басовыми ходами и проигрышами. Спасибо !*


----------



## bombastic (13 Авг 2012)

любой экспромт отрабатывается и учится также, как и остальные вещи, тч если вы хотите играть просто джаз или блюз нужно поиграть джазовые этюды питерсона (на готовом тоже можно ухитриться, играть гармонию). в любом случае нужно это изучать))
кстати почти 90% музыкантов свои импровизации выписывают и выучивают, я кстати со своим "абсолютным" тоже - оно все должно быть качественно, а от слуха это зависит, но не полностью.


----------



## comondante (13 Авг 2012)

bombastic писал:


> джазовые этюды питерсона


Спасибо. Их здесь нет. Найду в инете


----------



## bombastic (13 Авг 2012)

не найдете. то, что нужно есть у меня

http://www.goldaccordion.com/engine/forum/...ysiwyg=0&do=add

вот примерный вектор поиска, джазовые этюды чуть позже выложу - они везде наоборот отканированы, а у меня страничка к страничке

больше не грузит, за доп нотами в пм - особо париться не хочу с рассылками, тч сразу дам ссылку на ресурс.


----------

